# Rooster stopped crowing...something wrong?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is a sign that something's brewing with him, but he was crowing all morning for a couple of months, and this whole week, nothing. I decided to watch him for any signs of odd behavior, but he's mating the hens, eating, and going out to free range with them. He's alert, and watches everything, but he stopped crowing. I'm worried, I don't think it's a good sign...any clue???


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Have you recently gotten rid of another rooster? Fewer roosters usually mean less crowing. Even a neighbor losing their rooster could reduce crowing.


----------



## bluejett (May 17, 2010)

Mine didn't completely stop but he isn't crowing throughout the day, I think he's started mating more.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Go into the coop tonight and listen to him breath. If he sounds ok, he is probably fine.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Well first I'll say, he is the only rooster with 11 hens. I also have a silkie rooster in another coop that crows all day.
I will go in the coop tonite and listen...THANKS!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is it an age thing? Is he old and just tired? Sorry, but no advice for you. That just crossed my mind.....


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

He is under a year old...just started crowing and mating about a month or two ago. He better be alright...he's a huge colorful splash cochin. I need him for breeding.


----------



## jenangelcat (Sep 26, 2005)

Our new rooster stopped crowing and we found him dead several days later. He seemed fine right up until then. He was younger, no breathing issues, just stopped crowing.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine crowed a lot at first and often calmed down after they got through puberty


----------



## dustin biery (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine crow at all times of the day...and night...but its a competition thing for them. Maybe he doesn't because of the lack of competition.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

His health is good, I listened to him the other night, quiet. I heard him crow, finally, this morning. Very, very, early, then no more today. I think he crows between the hrs. of 5 and 6 am, and then it's over?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Some don't crow very much. I have a bunch of roosters but they don't sound off continuously. Just once under the milk stand is enough though. Soon's I catch that feller, he's dinner.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Our RIR who is the top roo crows throughout the day but our Red Star who is healthy in every way hardly ever crows. When he does occasionally crow, his voice sounds rusty.


----------

